# Should I dilute CLR?



## delphinis (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone
 I'm new to bottle collecting and had a question about CLR. When using CLR to clean rust and stains on my finds should I use it full strength or should I dilute it? If I dilute it what ratio of CLR to water should I do? Also how long should I soak the bottles for? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

 Anthony


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 23, 2007)

I  use CLR or Limeaway only on bottle with rust stains. I fill the bottle to the top with full strength CLR and let it soak for a few hours. After that, carefully use a small bottle brush to get in there and the rust stains wipe right off. I pour the CLR back in the bottle and reuse it, you can do this many times before it gets to cruddy to keep reusing. 

 For dirt and dried up original product, I find Oxi-Clean does the best job. Pour a little Oxi-Clean in the bottom fill it up halfway with hot water, stop up the bottle with your thumb and shake well to get it mixed in, and then top up with hot water. Let it sit overnight, and repeat if needed. Works better than anything else I've tried.

 Of course, this is after a quick soap and warm water bath to remove the loose gunk. Now, if someone could just invent a chemical to remove calcium haze! Good luck!


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 28, 2007)

[&:]


----------

